
Using Git to manage a one.com website - pieterjands
https://www.digitalcomet.be/blog/ssh-and-git-on-one-dot-com/
======
pieterjands
Usually it’s a breeze to deploy a website using git. Until I had to do it for
a one.com account.

5 different support reps said it couldn’t be done, so I did it anyway, just to
show them.

